# Can my croissant dough be fixed, or should I start over?



## serial reader (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I was feeling quite ambitious over the weekend and decided to try my hand at croissants (from _Baking w/ Julia_).

All was going well until my third turn, the butter seeped out of the dough, which I thought that it was now embedded in the dough (WRONG ). I folded it despite the buttery mess and it's now sitting in my freezer, so I ask you out there, can this be saved or should I start over?

Feeling disappointed, but not willing to give up.

Maribel


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It should be fine. You will just get a shorter dough that's all. In fact, there's a method for quick puff pastry where you just cut the butter into the dough pie crust style then make your folds. It will be tasty.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes you can use it. On a professional level mangled dough or problem dough is usually made into flaky cinnamon rolls or something. But for home use of course it can shaped. Depending on why it seeped out you could end up with a shorter dough or melted butte oozing out when it is baked. You won't know until you try.

Do you know why it seeped out? Do you mean it seeped out after you folded it from between the layers. This could simply be a lack of sealing the edges after each turn. If you feel the butter is seeping into the dough it could be your butter is too warm, remember to chill your dough between each turn (about 15-20 minutes). If your dough is falling apart you might want to knead it a bit longer.

If all else fails take 1 cup of sugar and scrape one vanilla bean into it, and then add 1tsp of vanilla extrat. Blend it up. Spread this on rolled out croissant dough, cut into rolls and bake in muffing tins. 

Good luck.

Good luck


----------

